# Incomming



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Will be acquiring the "New Silver Rocket" (1955) set below. Overall appears not in bad shape (I've see worse). Parts I have however, can anyone recommend a paint brand for color match touchup?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't help you with the paint...I passed a double AA set last year for $100 bucks.. I should have bought it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

From the pics they look pretty good. If it were me I would not touch them up at all.
Again to me, I hate touch ups. They always show. It will look worse than leaving them as is.
They is what they is !!! Nice set.

I would get some horns for bottom A unit.


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reply's.

I know what you mean about touchups, especially color matching.
Horns, portholes, trucks etc. I have, so no problems there and just ordered another $500 in parts for other things from Portlines.

How it runs? I shall see when I get it but most probably will be in need of a complete overhaul.

Regards


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice looking set. Portlines sells the paint in spray cans but I don't think in small bottles. I've never tried them. Just my opinion, but I would clean them and get them running. They appear to be in overall very good condition and I wouldn't touch them up. Enjoy them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Just putting this out there, don't forget about The Train Tender for your parts. He's open everyday, ships the same day without payment, and he's cheaper than PortLines, and you can get alot of parts in bulk, making it even cheaper. The owner is Jeff Kane, and he'll talk your ear off if you have any problems..Great guy..No dis-respect to Mr. Peck.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for referral flyernut. I checked out his site and there are a few things I can get from him down the road.

Note, the number I quoted above is in Canadian dollars with insurance and shipping. The exchange rate is a killer!


----------

